# Xena - Service/Working Dog of Year 2010!!



## Gary Garner

I'm pleased and proud to say that we've managed it.

Yesterday (July 3rd 2010) was the BPSCA Service/Working Dog of The Year 2010 trial at HMP Newbold Revell, England.

19 dogs entered, from a variety of backgrounds. Police, Prisons, Security Companies and private individuals with Personal Protection Dogs.
Obedience, Agility and Protection/Manwork were the elements.

It was a fantastic day, in weather, quality of dogs, decoy/criminals and judging.

The judging was very precise and the criminal work, like John has already said was superb. Espcecially Graeme Jones (K9COP) maniacal stick criminal. That really made it the hardest stick attack that has been seen at the BPSCA I've been told by those 'in the know'...
It was unique in that the initial stages, he was passive, followed by explosive aggression towards (and through) the dog.... Brilliant work and a real test.

I didn't think I was going to get near to my agility score last year of 99/100, but we managed a total clear round this year 100/100. 85/100 in Obedience, let down by a bit of bum wiggling from Xena in the Stay/Recall. 2nd place in Manwork was also a great achievement for Xena, the only bitch in the trial and weighing in dripping wet at 29.25kgs and aged 3 years/3months.=D>
Then to finally reach the highest overall score of 412 points and take the 1st prize, left me both proud and a bit humbled, considering the company I was in.

The 'craic' on the day is brilliant with so many decent people competing and spectating, it really is a highlight of the year in trials.

I'm sure there's be some action shots and videos soon, as many people had their equipment running. But in the meantime, here's a couple from the end of the day;


----------



## Scott Dunmore

That's huge! Congratulations!
After watching heaps of your training and trialing clips, I feel that the 1st place result was almost inevitable! You 2 are an awesome team!
Good work!


----------



## ann schnerre

i knew this was the year you guy's would win it---fantastic work!!!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

No doubt in my mind! Congratulations on all your hard work. Nice to see the bitches represent. Not you of course...the dog


----------



## Bob Scott

What can I say!
YOU TWO ARE ROCKIN! \\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Howard Knauf

Congrats, gawdammit!! With the work you put into Xena, I knew it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Real nice! You guys are doing something right! Cant wait to see the other images. Id love to go out for a beer and hear about it but that dam pond is in the way.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I had no doubts about this. You have done a great job with her. 

I like the pic with all the trophies.


----------



## susan tuck

Bob Scott said:


> What can I say!
> YOU TWO ARE ROCKIN! \\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/


What HE said! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I think it's a safe bet there isn't a single WDF member who is at all surprised at what you and Xena have been able to accomplish, you two are an extrordinary team. WELL DONE!!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

Well done Gary and Xena! - huge congratulations! \\/ \\/


----------



## Anne Jones

Congrats to you both. Great teamwork.


----------



## Gary Garner

We've come a long way in 3 years....


----------



## Konnie Hein

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Sam Bishop

Congrats! Outstanding work! Can't wait to see video


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Good girl, Xena! And great job, Gary! \\/\\/\\/ We definitely need to see video.


----------



## Martine Loots

CONGRATS from Belgium too!!! Great job!


----------



## Ellen Piepers

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Gary Garner

thanks for the messages...

By Wednesday, I should be in possession of some photographs from the day, so will be posting them..

The guy who videod the event is now on vacation, so we'll have to wait a week or so for the movies.


----------



## Denise Picicci

What a great accomplishment, congrats.


----------



## Debbie High

What a fantastic accomplishment. Congratulations, Gary and Zena! Job well done!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Gary, where are the pups at ?? I need a replica of her. Please hurry.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Well done Gary!


----------



## Gary Garner

Here's a couple more pictures from the trial;



















and a photo with the trophies she won at the other 2 trials in the last 6 months;


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Great shot with her and all the loot. Like everyone else says, not a surprise at all. Congratulatoins!!!! You two make an awesome team. The tirials sound really neat. I like that you have a trialing system for the working police dogs. Do you think its realistic of the work seen on the street?

Terrasita


----------



## Gary Garner

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Great shot with her and all the loot. Like everyone else says, not a surprise at all. Congratulatoins!!!! You two make an awesome team.


Thanks.... we work hard at it, do Xena and I, trying to get it all right.




Terrasita Cuffie said:


> The tirials sound really neat. I like that you have a trialing system for the working police dogs. Do you think its realistic of the work seen on the street?
> Terrasita


Xena, of course, isn't a police dog - she's my own protection/trials dog. 

I'm a cop, but not a K9 handler, I'm a motorcop. Dogs are just a hobby.

I don't think trials are very realistic at all of the work on the streets. However, I do think they are an excellent test of control - which in turn is needed on the street. I also think they can be a good/fair test of nerves, providing the decoy is good enough.

I think it would be difficult to have a trial which emanated street scenarios - both in terms of replicating/setting them up and also effective/fair judging of them. It would require an awful lot of preparation, innovation and time to get together a range of suitable and realistic tests.

So I think the current UK trials are a good mid-way gap at testing working dogs - providing that the tests of courage are as good as they were this year. The decoy being Graeme Jones, who is a KNPV enthusiast who really tested the dogs - opening many eyes. (and closing some others)


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Gary,

I'd never seen a decoy wear ear protectors while doing gunfire.
Is this required during your working trials or just a personal preference for this decoy? I'm half deaf in one ear from working in a glass factory years ago, so ear protection seems like a reasonable thing to do with gunfire. I'm surprised I'd never seen anyone use them before


----------



## Gary Garner

Thomas Barriano said:


> Gary,
> 
> I'd never seen a decoy wear ear protectors while doing gunfire.
> Is this required during your working trials or just a personal preference for this decoy? I'm half deaf in one ear from working in a glass factory years ago, so ear protection seems like a reasonable thing to do with gunfire. I'm surprised I'd never seen anyone use them before


The decoy is a prison officer at a prison service run trials. So health &safety legislation here in the UK means he has to wear ear defenders. 

It's a good idea obviously, but I think ear plugs would have been less obvious and as effective.


----------



## Gary Garner

It's been a long time coming - but I've eventually got my hands on a video of our efforts on the day...

Hope you enjoy;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKT6IKJ8pWA

Any thoughts, comments, advice, questions etc..... always good... 




\\/


----------

